# "Buckle Up !! "



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

I got a surprise when I downloaded this photo :shock: 
We were getting ready to come back from the beach. I didn't even know she had a license !! :laughing5:


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

Aww, she is so pretty. My chi likes to drive too!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

sigh ..........she's SO perfect 

kisses nat


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

that is a great pic and sophie looks great as always


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

LMAO thats hillarious - and shes not even looking where shes going :lol: :lol:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Not only beautiful...but smart !! 

PS: don't tell her but the steering wheel is on the wrong side of the car LOL


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

That is too cute! I hope she is not a crazy lady behind the wheel :shock: Hershey refuses to drive. She says she can't see where she is going in daddy's big truck.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

:shock: oh great now chiwi is asking to borrow the car!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

She is so stunning. What a beautiful driver you have. I love her black mask.

Leslie


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Gorgeous photo! She looks like a real babe driving the car! LOL


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

hahahah so cute! shes so pretty lol i love that pic hehehehe


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

You better cage her up at night if you dont want her sneaking out now!!! :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

She can be your "designated driver" the next time you and hubby have a bit too much to drink. :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

She can be your "designated driver" the next time you and hubby have a bit too much to drink. :lol:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Sophie is so gorgeous!!! She has the most expressive eyes!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

She is beautiful! Looks ready to drive to me.  Actually i wish we had steering wheels on that side We drive on the left with right hand steering :roll:


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Sophie, along with others, are the best looking long haired chihuahuas I have ever seen.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

She's sooo pretty!


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for the comments. We both had a good chuckle. :lol: 
Love everyone's sense of humor.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Beautiful pic of a beautiful girl.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

She looks very serious about her driving!! That pic is just too funny!


----------

